# What musical style would this be?



## NekujaK (Jun 11, 2020)

What musical style would this be considered? It's definitely got a familiar stylistic identity, but I'm struggling to put a label on it. Thanks.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 11, 2020)

Something Jazzy meets Noir? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 11, 2020)

I get the noir element, but to my ear, it's got a playful kind of tongue-in-cheek light horror vibe to it. And also reminds me of a circus or carnival... with sinister overtones. But I still think there's an actual identifiable "style" here, but I just don't know what it is. Or maybe I'm just crazy


----------

